# Let the nervous countdown begin



## bassplayer45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got my vertical SE results on December 18th last year, so I have officially begun the nervous countdown to results


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 2, 2013)

really? damn, wish I didn't know that. I was always under the assumption I would be getting results in like January...probably mid-to-late January. But now I'm going to start checking daily hahahahaa

I'm in California, btw. Anyone else care to give any insight as to when they received results from NCEES, how long after your exam? And which state you are in?

I would be happy as hell to get a PASS PASS in mid-December. But I won't get my hopes up; I figure California will be painful and make us wait till the end bah


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 2, 2013)

SE Vertical (10/28/11 in PA): Results on 1/6/12

SE Lateral (4/14/12 in PA): Results on 6/19/12

SE Lateral (4/13/13 in TX): Results on 6/13/13


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am in Indiana. We historically get our results first, right after Ohio usually. We are always right away. Pennsylvania has historically been one of the last states from talking to some friends


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, PA is one of the slowest. They never mind making their examinees wait it out. TX on the other hand, is usually one of the first states to report scores.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't taken an exam with the new NCEES log-in ordeal, prior to this SE exam...Question:

When the results are "released", how is everyone typically notified? Email? Letter? Or can you log on to MY NCEES and somehow see the results there first?

Will the My NCEES log on show the results, even if your particular State hasn't officially "released" them?


----------



## nateluke (Dec 3, 2013)

JDstruc said:


> I haven't taken an exam with the new NCEES log-in ordeal, prior to this SE exam...Question:
> 
> When the results are "released", how is everyone typically notified? Email? Letter? Or can you log on to MY NCEES and somehow see the results there first?
> 
> Will the My NCEES log on show the results, even if your particular State hasn't officially "released" them?




The process varies state by state.

Here in MA it goes like this. NCEES releases the results &gt; The state reviews them for about a week and then gives NCEES the OK to show them &gt; NCEES updates the account &gt; within an hour or 2 NCEES sends me an email notifying me that my results have been posted.

So I have found that if i spam check my NCEES account I can find my results about 1-2 hours before I get the NCEES email.

Again it varies state by state so this may not be the case for CA.

Some people say that if you spam check the state website license lookup that you can see if you have been issued a license number before you are notified of your results...you would only be issued a license number if you passed obviously...


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 3, 2013)

He is correct, each of the times I have found out, I randomly looked at my account around the time I thought results were going to be released and noticed it had been posted. about 3 hours later I got the email. I have not experienced how they are released with the new system yet unfortunately, I assume they will get posted like before, just different visual format


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 3, 2013)

NCEES Licensure Exchange for December 2013 just came out and states that the SE Exam Scoring Workshop is being held 12/5 to 12/7 of this week: http://ncees.org/about-ncees/licensure-exchange/licensure-exchange-december-2013/

Last year, the scoring workshop was held 12/6/12 to 12/8/12 and SE results were released to member licensing boards on 12/17/12: http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2012-exam-results/

So if last year is any indication to speculate (and I'm purely speculating here), then SE results should be released to state boards some time the week of December 16th. Hopefully Thanksgiving being late this year doesn't push back the release of results after the holidays.....


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 4, 2013)

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/event/structural-exam-scoring-workshop/


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheesh. So you're telling me they grade all of the afternoon hand-written Depth PM problems in 2 days...?

Doesn't seem like enough time to me...please guys, look closely at my answers and give me some slack for sloppy writing lol


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 4, 2013)

It's usually 3 days (Thursday - Saturday). Not sure why their website is saying 2 days this time around. December Licensure Exchange (see post #9 above) listed it as the usual 3 days...


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm, wow, just noticed that the re-file date in CA is Jan 6. Meaning, we absolutely must be getting results before then. I don't know why, but I really thought it was going to take longer than that. This is all very consistent with everything you all said above, regarding past recent exams. Thanks for the info, all.

Welp, as the OP stated, "Let the nervous countdown begin" !!


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 7, 2013)

JDstruc said:


> Hmm, wow, just noticed that the re-file date in CA is Jan 6. Meaning, we absolutely must be getting results before then. I don't know why, but I really thought it was going to take longer than that. This is all very consistent with everything you all said above, regarding past recent exams. Thanks for the info, all.
> 
> Welp, as the OP stated, "Let the nervous countdown begin" !!


I suppose each state licensing board will do their own thing upon receipt of the results from NCEES. But my gut thinks that NCEES will release the results to state boards before the holidays, hopefully the week of December 16th. Especially since all other exams (PE, PS, FE &amp; FS) were already released middle of this past week.


----------



## cajone5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Come onnnn NCEES -- stay strong -- get those grades input and posted! I'm dying here!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 10, 2013)

My boss' son confirmed they were graded this past weekend. He goes to Clemson and said they literally had a building locked off, tape on the doors, no one allowed in etc.


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe they didn't want anyone coming out either since they allegedly graded the afternoon problems in 2 days (as opposed to 3 days in previous years).

Poor graders probably weren't even allowed to see the light of day and had to sleep inside the building Friday night.


----------



## CRNewsom (Dec 11, 2013)

Is it bad that I look forward to passing this test so that I can join in on the grading fun?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 11, 2013)

A little, a little bit


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 11, 2013)

CRNewsom said:


> Is it bad that I look forward to passing this test so that I can join in on the grading fun?


Congrats if you pass. And if you do join the grading fun, remember those of us on here if happen to be grading our exams! :wave2:


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 12, 2013)

I took Day 1 &amp; Day 2 in April 12 &amp; 13 2013 in Illinois.

On the CTS website, Day 1 results were released online on 6/17/13 or 6/18/13.

On the CTS website, Day 2 results were released online on 6/20/13.

Basically, in Illinois in April 2013, I got results at 9.9 weeks from the test days.

Official results were mailed later the next week.

Since less people took it in Illinois in October 2013 in comparison to April 2013 (I counted the tables), i'm assuming we get them sooner than 9.9 weeks.


----------



## bhenning (Dec 12, 2013)

@tenguy23, in Illinois they released the Vertical and Lateral results on different days? That seems crazy to me. Luckily I haven't heard of any other states doing that. 

I know a guy that took the SE in October 2011. 
NCEES Grading Workshop: Dec 2-3

Results Released: Dec 19th

That year it took 2 weeks after the grading workshop. It appears that NCEES has shortened the time between the workshop and the release in more recent years. I'm estimating that the results will be released the week of Dec 16th.


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't confirm the NCEES grading workshop dates from December 2011 as it's not listed on the licensure exchange under upcoming events: http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Licensure-Exchange_Licensure-Exchange-December-2011.pdf

But NCEES released SE results 2 years ago on 12/16/11: http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2011-exam-results/

See post #9 on this thread for the same prediction of a release the week of December 16th this year.


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 12, 2013)

@ bhenning it was very strange...the website had "Pass" for the vertical, and it was empty for the lateral.

Then, a few days later, both "results" were posted..."Pass" for my vertical &amp; "Fail" for my Lateral.

I just assumed i was refreshing in the middle of the person entering in the data...I never assume it's official until I got the email from CTS saying results were posted, but in this case, the "early" posting was consistent with the final results.


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 12, 2013)

I just sent the following message via LiveChat on NCEES around 3:55 PM central time. No response and then a few minutes later, the chat closed. Must have been 5:00 PM out there...

_"Since the SE exam results are the only ones left to be released and the SE exam scoring workshop was held this past weekend, is their any chance SE exam results will be released to state boards by the end of this week?"_


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2013)

All i know is that i get on, see the "approved" in green and think it says i passed each time *knock on wood*


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 13, 2013)

NCEES just told me in chat that the results still had not been released to state agencies yet


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 13, 2013)

NCEES told me in a chat that they are hoping to release results late next week... For PCS states, that means we may not know until Xmas week (12/23).

I swear, I'm going to turn into Chevy Chase receiving his jelly of the month club certificate if I find out I Failed!


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 13, 2013)

What are "PCS States"?

And, is California one of them?

getting dished out a FAIL-FAIL right before Christmas would be killer &gt;.&lt;


----------



## bhenning (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think the PCS States have even gotten their PE results yet! The first states reported their PE results on December 4th. If NCEES doesn't release the results to the state boards until late next week, I bet the PCS states won't get their SE results until January.

@JDstruc, California is not a PCS state. I believe the PCS states are CT, MD, MA, NJ, PA, PR, VA, and WI. At least that's what the PE Results Forum lists.


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 13, 2013)

PCS is a third-party administrator of the exam... In VA we have to schedule our exam thru PCS and they validate the results prior to sending to NCEES. Not sure about CA.


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 13, 2013)

VA got their PE results today.


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 16, 2013)

Just logged into NCEES and saw my results: Failed Lateral (Bridge) for 3rd time

AM: 20/40

PM: Acceptable on all 3 problems (did this as well on 2nd attempt back in April 2013)


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 16, 2013)

Is this for Texas? Funny, NCEES hasn't even announced this on their site yet...


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes. NCEES may not announce it till tomorrow. For the PE, the 1st wave of states released results on 12/4. NCEES made their official website announcement on 12/5.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 16, 2013)

dussbucs said:


> Just logged into NCEES and saw my results: Failed Lateral (Bridge) for 3rd time
> 
> AM: 20/40
> 
> PM: Acceptable on all 3 problems (did this as well on 2nd attempt back in April 2013)






That sucks. Hang in there. Not that any of us know the passing score, but I think you are pretty close...just a few more in the AM.

Last time I failed (3rd try) I failed Lateral Bridge with 21/40 AM + 3 Acceptable PM.

I'm still waiting to hear how I did my 4th try...MA hasn't posted yet.

Those building problems in the AM are tough on us bridge guys...


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 16, 2013)

October 2013 SE Pass rates out now; Vertical--50%, Lateral--38%. Down a couple points from last year I believe.


----------



## cajone5 (Dec 16, 2013)

dussbucs said:


> Just logged into NCEES and saw my results: Failed Lateral (Bridge) for 3rd time
> 
> AM: 20/40
> 
> PM: Acceptable on all 3 problems (did this as well on 2nd attempt back in April 2013)


Sorry to hear that.

Just got my results -- Passed the Lateral (structures).

Finally done.


----------



## NH_Structural (Dec 16, 2013)

NH is out too. (Failed 3rd time)

AM: 20/40

PM: Acceptable on all 3 problems


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks nateluke, good luck to you. Congrats cajone. Hang in there as well NH_Structural.

AM multiple choice has been kicking my butt on all 3 attempts as I am constantly hovering around 50%. If I had to guess, we'd need around 30/40 to pass, but who knows.

And yeah, still not liking the bias towards buildings. I think it's roughly a 75%/25% split between buildings/bridges.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn, those are some close results...


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2013)

the multiple choice has been killing me too​


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

guys, for those of you who can actually see results on the NCEES website:

When I log onto My NCEES, currently all i see is the two exams towards the upper left, and green "APPROVED" boxes. Will those change to "PASS" or "FAIL" or do I need to click on something else to actually find out the results??

I guess California hasn't "released" them yet or something....but I want to know exactly how you all are seeing the pass/fail on My NCEES, if you would be so kind to explain lol. thanks!!!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2013)

You need to go into your exam history and check. If they have been updated, they should show on the front screen as "acceptable" etc.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmm. In the "My Dashboard" it shows both exams as "Approved", which it has said since I signed up for them and paid for.

Under "View Exam History", both of the exams have say "Scheduled" under "Status".

&gt;.&lt;


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

SE pass rates by component

The following pass rates from the October 2013 exam administration reflect the percentage of candidates who attained acceptable results by component. To pass the SE exam, acceptable results must be attained on both components.

Exam

First-time takers

Repeat takers

SE Vertical Component

50%

34%

SE Lateral Component

38%

43%

Interesting that the Lateral component has a higher pass rate by repeat takers...nice job, repeat taking guys!


----------



## nateluke (Dec 16, 2013)

JDstruc said:


> Hmm. In the "My Dashboard" it shows both exams as "Approved", which it has said since I signed up for them and paid for.
> 
> Under "View Exam History", both of the exams have say "Scheduled" under "Status".
> 
> &gt;.&lt;






That "Scheduled" with a dash next to it will either change to "Acceptable" with a dash or "Unacceptable" with two files..

MA results still show as "Scheduled" with a dash...


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Now I know which page to be constantly refreshing lol

CMON CALIFORNIA


----------



## tziegler (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if Illinois results are released through NCEES or are they only released through the state board?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 16, 2013)

Now that I have seen some of the results, I have become slightly terrified and lost some confidence


----------



## cajone5 (Dec 16, 2013)

dussbucs said:


> Thanks nateluke, good luck to you. Congrats cajone. Hang in there as well NH_Structural.
> 
> AM multiple choice has been kicking my butt on all 3 attempts as I am constantly hovering around 50%. If I had to guess, we'd need around 30/40 to pass, but who knows.
> 
> And yeah, still not liking the bias towards buildings. I think it's roughly a 75%/25% split between buildings/bridges.




For another perspective on this (from a buildings guy)...

I think it's more like 25% AASHTO, 75% all the other codes

So in that sense I don't think it's that unreasonable since there are about 9+/- primary codes that the exam requires you to be proficient with. So in that sense, AASHTO is an overwhelming majority of the problems. A lot of those problems you're lumping into the 75% on "buildings" aren't actually specific to buildings per se. But this is a common complaint among bridge folks from what I've seen.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 16, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Now that I have seen some of the results, I have become slightly terrified and lost some confidence




You and me both!

Though it is a little bit uplifting that the Repeat taker percentage went up. A small part of me thinks/hopes that I'm the one bringing that percentage up.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

Really wish I didn't find out that some people were receiving results until maybe...after work? I'm having troubles paying attention and actually getting work done at the moment lol. The suspense is killing me now!!!


----------



## bhenning (Dec 16, 2013)

Since it's approaching 5pm on the east coast, is it safe to assume that all of the states that are going to release through NCEES today probably have already? I would hope that the NCEES employees would work late on days like today, but you never know.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm starting to calm down now, figuring that if mine hasn't updated today yet, then it will be tomorrow, at the earliest. It is getting late, as you said. Ah well...guess I can actually get back to work then.


----------



## dussbucs (Dec 16, 2013)

cajone5 said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks nateluke, good luck to you. Congrats cajone. Hang in there as well NH_Structural.
> ...


You're right. It wasn't meant to be a stab at buildings folks. However, as a bridge person the predominant code we use on a day-to-day basis is AASHTO. I'd say the remaining codes are more relevant to buildings and thus, provide buildings exam takers an advantage.


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 16, 2013)

tziegler said:


> Does anyone know if Illinois results are released through NCEES or are they only released through the state board?


I took the SE in April 2013 in Illinois. It was only released on the CTS website, then by snail mail.


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 16, 2013)

@tziegler just logged onto the ncees website account &amp; it has changed...I now see my results from the last SE attempts (before, ncees didn't show this)...still, on the CTS and ncees website, no Illinois results posted yet for October 2013


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 17, 2013)

NCEES mentioned in a chat that results have been released to PCS states.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 17, 2013)

I have this overwhelming urge to change the title of this thread to "Let the nervous_* breakdown*_ begin"


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 17, 2013)

pwilliams said:


> NCEES mentioned in a chat that results have been released to PCS states.




I think when ncees releases them, they go to all the state boards and the different testing services at the same time. What they do with them after that seems to vary a great deal..........


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 17, 2013)

Correct, some places release right away, some wait for the next meeting, etc.

I just tried to log in and see and it said my ncees account was down for maintenance. Apparently my score may have blown it up


----------



## nateluke (Dec 17, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Correct, some places release right away, some wait for the next meeting, etc.
> 
> I just tried to log in and see and it said my ncees account was down for maintenance. Apparently my score may have blown it up






Mine says it will be down in 2 minutes...Hopefully they are uploading our scores?


----------



## nateluke (Dec 17, 2013)

nateluke said:


> bassplayer45 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, some places release right away, some wait for the next meeting, etc.
> ...




My pcs login isn't working right now either... does PCS work for anyone else?


----------



## cajone5 (Dec 17, 2013)

dussbucs said:


> cajone5 said:
> 
> 
> > dussbucs said:
> ...




I can see that -- just providing the other side of things 

Unfortunately for me... I don't use any of the codes on a day-to-day basis. Pretty much all engineering from first principles and dynamics. So I hate all the questions equally


----------



## Mark Leyner (Dec 17, 2013)

As someone with varied experience in my engineering career (i.e. - building design, power plant design, railway design, manufacturing design) and a building-oriented engineering education, I agree that the current SE examination is heavily biased toward building design. The differentiation between the building SE and the bridge SE is advantageous to the building folks and somewhat disingenuous to the bridge folks. Although, if we're honest about it, the "bridge" designation is a bit of a misnomer as well, it really is an AASHTO designation as far as the examination is concerned. There is at least one entire body of bridge engineers who will never apply AASHTO - i.e. railroad bridge designers.

The fact is, the vast majority of the SE examination evaluates knowledge and application of design codes and specifications for occupied building structures. Even though ASCE 7-05, for instance, has applications to non-building structures and non-structural elements, the majority of ASCE 7-05 derived test material is occupied building structure related.

That's the way it is. If you want/need the SE (building or bridge) designation and you aren't experienced applying building-related codes and specifications, you either become proficient or stay on the outside looking in. At some point in your career, it's possible that the professional designations and examinations become more specialized, but those of us involved in this thread will likely be beyond sitting for those examinations when/if they arrive.

There is something to be said about the knowledge and analytical skills gained by preparing and passing the SE. I do believe that those of us who pass the exam are better engineers for the experience. But let's not kid ourselves about the content and scope of the exam, whether you happen to be a "building person", a "bridge (AASHTO) person", or one of the "others"...


----------



## tziegler (Dec 17, 2013)

Illinois results posted on CTS


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 17, 2013)

By the time this is all said and done, I feel like I will be much more versed in structural design, since I NEVER do buildings and have very little experience. My college education was geared primarily towards bridges and I have never touched a building in my career. I have basically been teaching myself as I go so it has been an interesting experience


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 17, 2013)

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2013-exam-results/



> Update on October 2013 exam results
> December 17, 2013
> 
> The results of the October 2013 FE, FS, PE, PS, and SE exams have been released to NCEES member licensing boards.


OK....looks like its just up to our states now. CMON CALIFORNIA!!!


----------



## Coloradoengineer (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got an "Acceptable" on the NCEES website. Do you get anything else? i.e. a letter saying you passed so you can show your boss?


----------



## bhenning (Dec 17, 2013)

Colorado results are out!!! 

I PASSED both days!!!! This was my first attempt!


----------



## Coloradoengineer (Dec 17, 2013)

Great job! Bhenning! I bet we saw each other at the Convention Center. I took the Lateral (and passed!).


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 17, 2013)

BOOM. CA California results are also shown on My NCEES now as well

"Acceptable" on both Gravity and Lateral components for me...first time test taker....and last time test taker!! Oh hells yes...and I have today off of work....*Beer Me, ASAP.*


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 17, 2013)

JDstruc said:


> BOOM. CA California results are also shown on My NCEES now as well
> 
> "Acceptable" on both Gravity and Lateral components for me...first time test taker....and last time test taker!! Oh hells yes...and I have today off of work....*Beer Me, ASAP.*


We hate you as much as we are happy for you. Congrats


----------



## bryanclapper (Dec 17, 2013)

NY passed.. Woohoo!!!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 17, 2013)

bhenning said:


> Colorado results are out!!!
> 
> I PASSED both days!!!! This was my first attempt!


and you as well, congrats


----------



## itsmemario (Dec 17, 2013)

arty-smiley-048: :bananadoggywow:

YES!!!! California.....Passed gravity and lateral,


----------



## bhenning (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations everyone! 

@ColoradoEngineer - Yeah, I was at the Convention Center both Friday and Saturday. Congratulations to you too!


----------



## Mark Leyner (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats to the newest SEs, now start wielding that hard-earned power!


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 17, 2013)

*stops refreshing My NCEES website*

*starts refreshing California License Lookup*

lol


----------



## ah_hin (Dec 17, 2013)

acceptable for both days! does that mean passing? hell yea!


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 17, 2013)

big huge congrats to all you passers. if you're like me, you're feeling freaking GREAT. I am happy as hell right now

GO CELEBRATE YALL!!!


----------



## Opie Winston (Dec 17, 2013)

Guess I'll keep waiting for PCS and Wisconsin


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 17, 2013)

Same here in VA. I called PCS and they said it's looking like by weeks' end before they'll release results.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 17, 2013)

pwilliams said:


> Same here in VA. I called PCS and they said it's looking like by weeks' end before they'll release results.




Does this mean that they will be releasing this week?

Last year it took PCS like 3 weeks to do their thing...the year before only like 3 days...


----------



## shymit (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations to newest SE's!

I took the exam in Colorado. Passed Lateral - Bridge. I had passed Vertical - Bridge earlier. Guess I won't have to write the exams again! Wohoo!!


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, after I told her my state was VA she said by this weeks' end or at the very latest by 1st of next week. Like you said though, other states seem to take much longer. I think in general they tell you a timeframe longer than it usually takes to cover their butt.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations everyone. Still waiting on Maine...

I swear we're the last state in the country to release results.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 17, 2013)

every day i went on indy i lost confidence


----------



## cartman727 (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if the results are available for VA, PA, and MD?

Thank you.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 18, 2013)

cartman727 said:


> Does anyone know if the results are available for VA, PA, and MD?
> 
> Thank you.




Those are all PCS states and as far as I know PCS has not released any SE results yet.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 18, 2013)

nateluke said:


> cartman727 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if the results are available for VA, PA, and MD?
> ...




PCS released the last of their PE results today... so hopefully now they can focus their attention on the SE. Based on the numbers of people who take the PE vs the SE you would think they could bang out the SE stuff quickly...


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 18, 2013)

No results for SE for VA yet...


----------



## itsmemario (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else from California know how long they take to assign license numbers? Just want to make sure its official.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 18, 2013)

After some bugging the new guy at the Maine PE board gave me a call at work today.

First thought: Oh no, what went wrong?! 

Second thought: Oh god! WHAT WENT WRONG?!
Third thought: Wait, you sent him an email yesterday it's probably fine.

Fourth thought: I should probably sit down.

In the end I passed Vertical (2nd try). WOOOOOOO! Here's to bumping up the statistics on multiple attempt takers for this year. Now it's on to lateral (gulp!).

As a tastey nugget for any other people waiting on Maine he confirmed that results are being sent out today.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 18, 2013)

tehmightypirate said:


> After some bugging the new guy at the Maine PE board gave me a call at work today.
> 
> First thought: Oh no, what went wrong?!
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 18, 2013)

itsmemario said:


> Anyone else from California know how long they take to assign license numbers? Just want to make sure its official.




Ha, my thoughts exactly. Yeah, both exams are "Acceptable" on My NCEES, but it ain't 100% official until I get some type of word from California saying "yeah you did it...here's your license number".

I keep refreshing the License Lookup database hoping it will show up lol


----------



## Opie Winston (Dec 19, 2013)

Any update yet for anyone in a PCS state?


----------



## nateluke (Dec 19, 2013)

Opie Winston said:


> Any update yet for anyone in a PCS state?




Still waiting in MA


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 19, 2013)

In CA they assign license #'s upon passing the test? In IL you need to apply for SE licensure after you receive notification of acceptable exam results....a separate procedure...


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmm. Well, I applied to California to be able to take the exam, and was approved by California. I was assuming that NCEES contacts California with my results, and then California will send me my letter and license #. Anyone else familiar with California in this regard? Is there really something else I need to do? I sure haven't seen anything saying that throughout the application procedures.

Apparently the license lookup database was updated with a bunch of new Civils (although not confirmed to be ALL of them). I still don't see my Structural S yet :-/


----------



## ssrid11 (Dec 19, 2013)

@JDstruc: I am in the same boat. Waiting for my S number. I don't think we need to do anything else.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Failed, this sucks. 2nd time. got 20-40 multiple choice, acceptable on all the essays. Not sure what im going to do from here. Don't know how I can improve on the multiple choice


----------



## nateluke (Dec 19, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Failed, this sucks. 2nd time. got 20-40 multiple choice, acceptable on all the essays. Not sure what im going to do from here. Don't know how I can improve on the multiple choice




That sucks, hang in there.

I'v failed the lateral 3 times already and am waiting on my 4th try results...Its a really hard test.

Just keep cranking out the practice problems. If you haven't already, try working through SEAOC Vol I-III


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, I need some serious work on steel design and lateral force distribution apparently. What is the best reference for that stuff. The SEAOC? or does that just have seismic?


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 19, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, I need some serious work on steel design and lateral force distribution apparently. What is the best reference for that stuff. The SEAOC? or does that just have seismic?




So it was Lateral exam, in the AM? And you're a bridge guy, yeah?

The Seismic Design Review manual (Hiner) is a truly AWESOME resource. Its intended for the California Civil Seismic Exam, but it is fantastic for SE Lateral exam as well. I didn't really "Study" the book. But I did go work thru all of the many multiuple choice problems, and the multi-part "Example problems". If you don't have that book, buy it ASAP!

http://www.seismicreview.com/Workbook.html

Unforutnately, it appears the 2009 IBC version is no longer showing up. Iv'e heard you can email him, and he will sell you the older 2009 IBC version. Or, you can always buy a used copy off the internet boards or possibly Amazon. All the California Civil Seismic guys got that book (if they were smart), and most of them will be happy to re-sell it.

I typed up a rather large blurb to send to my co-workers who will be taking the SE exam in 2014...what books they REALLY need to study, how I studied, worked problems, etc. If you wouldn't feel insulted, I can forward you that information via PM. just let me know :3


----------



## cartman727 (Dec 19, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, I need some serious work on steel design and lateral force distribution apparently. What is the best reference for that stuff. The SEAOC? or does that just have seismic?


Volume I is very good if you want to work on LATERAL LOAD and FORCE DISTRIBUTION. This book is a must. Get Volume III if you want to supplement your steel design in addition to AISC SDM. I did not find Volume 3 as useful, but Volume I is very good for both AM and PM.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 19, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, I need some serious work on steel design and lateral force distribution apparently. What is the best reference for that stuff. The SEAOC? or does that just have seismic?




SEAOC covers most of whats on the exam including wind load calculations. The only thing it doesn't cover is the bridge stuff which it sounds like you have a good handle on already.


----------



## Agostage (Dec 19, 2013)

I figure most people who fail are not motivated to post, so to balance the scale, I failed Lateral this time around. I had passed Vertical back in April. I'm picking up the SEAOC and the Breyer wood book. 28/40 AM, 1-ACC and 3-IR for PM. I'm a 'buildings' guy but I don't actually design buidlings, more like big machines.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, i mean it sucks, but i am happy i was able to get 3 acceptables in the afternoon, so that at least shows i know how to do my job.

Just not happy with bombing lateral force distribution and steel design. I need to get better there. I had never gotten SEAOC volume 1 becuase i thought it was strictly seismic. Looks like i should pick this up



JDstruc said:


> bassplayer45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I need some serious work on steel design and lateral force distribution apparently. What is the best reference for that stuff. The SEAOC? or does that just have seismic?
> ...


and yes, i am a very bridge man


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 20, 2013)

Passed vertical &amp; failed lateral in April 2013. This time failed lateral the second time. All for buildings. I got a diagnostic for the PM, but no diagnostic for the AM in the snail mail today...

Essay are kicking my butt...I improved in the lateral essays since April, but its tough....

What I tell the others in my office that are frustrated and are depressed is if it weren't an important test, then it wouldn't be difficult. It's tough as most of us are balancing family or the daily grind of work. I'm sure that we all can improve!


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 20, 2013)

Fyi, California has updated their License Lookup. CA passers, go check out your # &gt; 

http://www2.dca.ca.gov/pls/wllpub/wllqryna$lcev2.startup?p_qte_code=ENG&amp;p_qte_pgm_code=7500


----------



## Opie Winston (Dec 20, 2013)

Just called PCS. The lady said they are still waiting for the SE Exams from NCEES from Wisconsin. NCEES website says the SE exams are released in all states I believe.

Not sure what to think.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 20, 2013)

Opie Winston said:


> Just called PCS. The lady said they are still waiting for the SE Exams from NCEES from Wisconsin. NCEES website says the SE exams are released in all states I believe.
> 
> Not sure what to think.




I think you got fed a line from PCS. That reeks of hand waving / finger pointing.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Dec 20, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, i mean it sucks, but i am happy i was able to get 3 acceptables in the afternoon, so that at least shows i know how to do my job.
> 
> Just not happy with bombing lateral force distribution and steel design. I need to get better there. I had never gotten SEAOC volume 1 becuase i thought it was strictly seismic. Looks like i should pick this up


I recommend going through SEAOC Vol. 1 alongside your ASCE 7. Read all of the footnotes and referenced sections in ASCE 7 and use highlighters and/or tabs to remind yourself. The exam really seems to test knowledge of exceptions and information in footnotes and referenced sections which are extremely easy to overlook if you aren't aware of them. IN other words, they set traps for you and you really have to be aware of those traps.

For steel design, I recommend the Alan Williams book - "Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems and Solutions". His "Seismic and Wind Forces" book is also good, but the steel design section is riddled with errors and if you're not strong in steel design, you may not catch them. Also, going through AISC example problems will really help.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 20, 2013)

MA results are out on PCS.

I passed lateral!!!!

4th try!!!!

I've been taking this test since it was offered for the first time. HFS there is a god!


----------



## cartman727 (Dec 20, 2013)

nateluke said:


> MA results are out on PCS.
> 
> I passed lateral!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations!! I'm hoping PCS will release VA today as well!


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 20, 2013)

Nateluke: Did you see your results on PCS or NCEES website?


----------



## bmt132 (Dec 20, 2013)

3rd try at lateral for me in MA. PCS says fail. I won't believe it until I see the NCEES score. I really felt like I rocked that test.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 20, 2013)

pwilliams said:


> Nateluke: Did you see your results on PCS or NCEES website?


The results are only on PCS

Nothing on NCEES yet


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 20, 2013)

VA results are out on PCS... I passed the Lateral, failed the Vertical (Buildings). I credit that to the crazy afternoon vertical problems. We'll see when NCEES puts out the results.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 20, 2013)

pwilliams said:


> VA results are out on PCS... I passed the Lateral, failed the Vertical (Buildings). I credit that to the crazy afternoon vertical problems. We'll see when NCEES puts out the results.


Congrats on the Lateral! Got the hard part out of the way now.


----------



## bmt132 (Dec 20, 2013)

NCEES results up for MA. Officially failed lateral for 3rd time. FML.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 20, 2013)

bmt132 said:


> NCEES results up for MA. Officially failed lateral for 3rd time. FML.


Hang in there I just passed on my 4th try. Just like you will next time.


----------



## captaincaution (Dec 20, 2013)

tenguy23 said:


> In CA they assign license #'s upon passing the test? In IL you need to apply for SE licensure after you receive notification of acceptable exam results....a separate procedure...




Unless things changed in the past year, you have to apply in Illinois, and you have to be approved before you take the exam. After you pass, you are assigned your license number.

They recently changed in IL where you can take the exam before you meet your experience requirements and apply for a license after you meet that requirement, but as far as I know, the SE board hasn't gone with that approach.


----------



## Opie Winston (Dec 20, 2013)

Passed vertical, failed lateral. I'm sad


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 20, 2013)

California actually emailed me a PDF of my official congratulations letter and "temporary proof of licensure". gettin' all electronic up on it...nice job, CA!!!

its literally called "Congratulations.pdf" lol


----------



## bmt132 (Dec 21, 2013)

Has anyone here ever heard of a results appeal actually overturning ncees results? I scored 23/40 in the am (lower than i expected, but in line with the avg passing score), but the afternoon sunk me with 2 ir, 1 acc, and 1 unacceptable. This is lateral buildings, by the way.


----------



## bmt132 (Dec 21, 2013)

nateluke said:


> bmt132 said:
> 
> 
> > NCEES results up for MA. Officially failed lateral for 3rd time. FML.
> ...


Congrats. Did you take them consecutively for two years? New ma rule says I have to wait a full year now to take the test again. Maybe it's for the best. Having this hang over my head for another year is very unappealing, though.


----------



## nateluke (Dec 21, 2013)

bmt132 said:


> nateluke said:
> 
> 
> > bmt132 said:
> ...


I had to wait a year after the third fail. Which was brutal cuz the test I failed was 19% repeat pass rate then I sat out a 42% repeat pass exam... Worked out in the end though... In the test cycle I sat out my first child was born and I sold/bought homes and moved twice...so I kinda needed the time off.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 21, 2013)

oh wow, I didn't know that some states set a "wait time" beyond the next exam, if you don't pass...that sucks :-/


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I'm all registered for the Vertical exam in April.

My diagnostic on the Vertical was 30/40 multiple choice and then 2/4 acceptable in the afternoon. The crazy afternoon prob's did me in. Hopefully better luck in April!


----------



## Agostage (Dec 25, 2013)

JDstruc said:


> oh wow, I didn't know that some states set a "wait time" beyond the next exam, if you don't pass...that sucks :-/






I know that in MN there is a checkbox if you've taken it more than 3 times that indicates further requirements needed, what the requirements are I have no idea.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ See section 1800.0900 (#4).

You'll need to have "better qualifications" for this. Unfortunately, this could mean a review class, a few seminars, or even a class at the U.

You might want to call up the board on this.

Keep your head up and push on!!


----------

